# Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown 'Sweet Afton m. Splash'



## SouthPark (Dec 6, 2020)

This one is now opening its flowers today. It's a Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown that had the tag of 'Sweet Afton'. But is clearly not Sweet Afton. So I just arbritrarily provided a name for it - Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown 'Sweet Afton m. Splash'.

The camera can't quite capture the full visual effect of the nice deep royal purple velvety colour of the lip. But still shows some nice purple in the pics here. The throat (further up) is actually reddish-orange, which can be seen when more light is shining.

The tepals will glitter and sparkle in sunlight - like various other catts ------ but pics in the shade won't usually show the glittering.

The colours and shape look 'better' when seeing the flower with our own eyes (as usual) ----- and the regular camera has just a single 'eye' as compared with our two eyes (for better overall coverage with two eyes).

I like the fresh lettuce look of opening tepals. Reminds me a bit of radicchio too hehehe.

Google drive links (higher res):

*Pic 1 link*
*Pic 2 link*
*Pic 3 link*
*Pic 4 link*


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 7, 2020)

More opened now. The lip has much more purple colour this time. Not sure if that's due to having kept the buds cooler and the spike formed with the plant in full shade. Nice to see the variation. This particular pic here taken this morning was using the old Samsung S2 phone - the auto-focusing doesn't work well (or at all) under low light conditions. Tiny lens too hehehe. Will have to use the other camera later.

Google drive link (higher res):

*Pic 1 link*


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 7, 2020)

These pics added here are from another camera - better focusing this time! No flash used.

Google drive links (higher res):

*Pic 1 link*
*Pic 2 link*

Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown 'Sweet Afton m. Splash' : 8-Dec2020


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 8, 2020)

This may have been picked up (spotted) already and known - that lip features such as colour and shape can appear in the petals. In this particular case of this 'splash petal' orchid - toward the ends of the petals - some lip features 

It is not always this noticeable. In general, only the splash petal effect is noticed. It just so-happens that this petal 'lip' feature is more pronounced here.

9-Dec2020

Google drive links (higher res):

*Pic 1 link*
*Pic 2 link*


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 9, 2020)

And ----- let there be light - to reveal more nice colours.

Later on, I will see if I can get some direct sunlight or something ------ to capture the glittery effect from the tepals. Like many catts - this one does have sparkly glittery tepals when the lighting is just right.

10-Dec2020

Google drive pics (higher res):

*Pic 1 link*
*Pic 2 link*
*Pic 3 link*


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2020)

a nice 'mutant'


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 10, 2020)

OP .... totally agree! It was a chance thing, in that I acquired this one while searching for 'Sweet Afton'. And my other Mem. Helen Brown orchids I acquired was also the result of the search for 'Sweet Afton' (in Australia that is). It was a case of buying orchids having the tag of 'Sweet Afton' but all turned out to be not 'Sweet Afton'. I know that 'Sweet Afton' was always hanging around in Australia ---- maybe under the radar in most cases. And also know that it's sort of readily available for sale outside of Australia. I eventually managed to acquire true-form Sweet Afton too. It was a nice memorable (fairly long) journey. Made it in the end!


----------



## SouthPark (Dec 12, 2020)

One final pic - with large size pic image for more close-up colours enjoyment.

Google drive link (full size very large image) : *pic link*

Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown 'Sweet Afton m. Splash' : Sat 12-Dec2020


----------

